# NEC 408.4 Field Identification Required for Panelboards



## jar546 (Aug 10, 2019)

There is one area that I am a bit particular in, especially knowing how frustrating it can be trying to troubleshoot an electrical problem or simply shut down the right circuit of a panel.  Just a frustrating is trying to figure out where a panelboard gets its supply voltage from.  Luckily the NEC addresses both of these issues in Section 408.4.  Let's take a look at these two sections and break them down a bit.  We will start with 404.8(A)

_*(A) Circuit Directory or Circuit Identification*. Every circuit
and circuit modification shall be legibly identified as to its
clear, evident, and specific purpose or use. The identification
shall include an approved degree of detail that allows each
circuit to be distinguished from all others. Spare positions that
contain unused overcurrent devices or switches shall be described
accordingly. The identification shall be included in a
circuit directory that is located on the face or inside of the
panel door in the case of a panelboard and at each switch or
circuit breaker in a switchboard or switchgear. No circuit shall
be described in a manner that depends on transient conditions
of occupancy.
_
There are 3 main takeaways that I would like to point out and have underlined. First, the word "legibly" which is self explanatory.  If someone uses a thick sharpie that you can't read, it is not compliant.  Second is "specific purpose" and that goes along with "degree of detail."  When you combine both of these it is obvious that the intent is to specifically label each circuit as to its purpose.  I was recently in a commercial building that had 6 circuits in a row labeled "lighting" and 5 circuits next to each other labeled"receptacles."  This is unacceptable and needs to be corrected.  Each lighting circuit should have been broken down to their specific locations and the same goes for the receptacles.  When I was checking the emergency lights, it was by trial and error as I had no idea which lighting area I was about to turn off.  Third, and lastly, unused, spare receptacles that are installed must be marked "spare" or whatever other verbiage you will accept.  If a breaker is not used, it must be labeled as such so as not to be confused with used, live breakers.

Next is Source of Supply under 408.4(B)

_*(B) Source of Supply*. All switchboards, switchgear, and panelboards
supplied by a feeder(s) in other than one- or two-family
dwellings shall be permanently marked to indicate each device
or equipment where the power originates. The label shall be
permanently affixed, of sufficient durability to withstand the
environment involved, and not handwritten._

In this section we see that this section does not apply to one- or two-family dwellings.  We also see that this applies to all switchboards, switchgear, and panelboards supplied by a feeder(s).  Of note is the word "permanent" and of course "not handwritten."  Properly marking the source of supply will speed up the process of lock-out tag-out, troubleshooting and tracing circuits, therefore increasing safety.  This is certainly one code that I don't often see enforced.

If you have any thoughts, please share.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 10, 2019)

We grew so tired of fighting it, we amended the first part of (A) to read:

08.4 Circuit Directory or Circuit Identification. Every circuit and circuit modification shall be legibly identified by typewritten, computer generated, or mechanically produced form as to its clear, evident, and specific purpose or use on all electrical equipment in all occupancies except residential construction. In other than new construction, and when approved by the AHJ, the identification may be legibly handwritten.


----------

